# Trivia 4/12



## luckytrim (Apr 12, 2019)

trivia 4/12
DID YOU KNOW...
Nebraska produces an estimated 250 million pounds of popcorn  per year-more
than any other state.

1. Which American actress portrays Janet Weiss in "The Rocky  Horror Picture
Show"?
2. Which word comes from the Greek for "school for naked  exercise"?
3. Which was the first element discovered by Marie Curie,  which she named
after her home country?
4. Who, What or Where ??
Aspartame
5. There have been five POTUS's with a Last Name of four  letters... name 
them ...
6. What actress was nominated for Best Supporting Actress for  "Blazing 
Saddles"?
  a. - Terri Garr
  b. - Jane Fonda
  c. - Madeline Kahn
  d. - Cloris Leachman
7. What word connects a low winning hand in poker and a  covalent bond in 
chemistry?
8. A large painting of "The Last Supper" in the Roman Catholic  cathedral at 
Cusco, Peru, depicts Christ and the apostles eating which  small animal?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
It is estimated that 60-70 percent of the world's fresh water  can be found
in the Arctic and Greenland Ice Sheets.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Susan Sarandon
2. Gymnasium
3. Polonium
4. Artificial Sweetener
5. Polk, Taft, Ford, Bush & Bush
6. - c
7. Pair
8.  Guinea pigs

CRAP !!
It is estimated that 60-70 percent of the world's fresh water  can be found
in the ice sheet of Antarctica.


----------

